# Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey ‘Franceville’



## Erythrone (Jan 26, 2014)

Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey ‘Franceville’ (wallisii 'Tower Grove' HCC/AOS x Super Rubies 'ORCHIDbabies' HCC/AOS)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, I'm not a phrag person usually, but I love those petals. Really great flower.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, I love those long pink petals too ... *sigh*


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have four (caudatum x reds) flasks on reserve from Chuck Acker ..really love the effect the long petalled phrags have ..


----------



## eaborne (Jan 26, 2014)

Love it and a nice one!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, I'm not a phrag person usually,


Traitor!! :viking:

 I'm not a long petal person usually, but, yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 26, 2014)

very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting shape and lovely coloration!!!! Jean


----------



## raymond (Jan 28, 2014)

nice


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 28, 2014)

Love this hybrid!


----------



## Dido (Jan 28, 2014)

I really like it


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish mine would bloom!


----------

